# few items i am looking for



## Kmarrs (Apr 28, 2010)

looking for...
***** canister filter for 75 (soon to be planted discus)
various fertilizers(I'm new at this even if you could recomend what to get and where to get it)
need a 48" light for a 75gallon planted I think it needs to be 150w at least
co2 system


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

If the black sand is for the discus tank, I would rethink it. Unless you get all albinos, any with pigeon blood in them will show lots of peppering against the black. And take a trip to Aprils, she gets some nice discus in.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

x2 .My discus tank is painted black and it doesn't show of their best colours.


----------



## Kmarrs (Apr 28, 2010)

what do you think of white sand i have some already i never thought of the black sand doing that thanks for the heads up


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

White sand is awesome. that's what I have in my planted discus. It makes their colour pop. Looks really good IMO.


----------



## Kmarrs (Apr 28, 2010)

i kinda wanna go with young discuss so they'll grow and itll be a big surprise what they turn out to be but there are a few different guys id prefer to get my hands on


----------



## fishbait (Apr 24, 2010)

*cannister filter*

I have a fluval 404 cannister filter that you could have for 80.00. Very clean.

call me at 604 761-6761


----------



## Kmarrs (Apr 28, 2010)

do you think you could get it to nanaimo somehow?


----------



## fishbait (Apr 24, 2010)

*filter*

If you walk on the ferry, I could meet you in Horseshoe Bay. That's the best I could do at the moment.


----------



## Kmarrs (Apr 28, 2010)

hey that might work ill see what i can do because i work all weekend and school th rest of the week


----------



## Kmarrs (Apr 28, 2010)

you think its possible to be sent by bus and ill pay for the bus trip...


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Kmarrs said:


> i kinda wanna go with young discuss so they'll grow and itll be a big surprise what they turn out to be but there are a few different guys id prefer to get my hands on


That's what I did. Its lots of fun to see what they turn into.


----------



## Kmarrs (Apr 28, 2010)

where'd you get yours from?


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

All from April.


----------



## Kmarrs (Apr 28, 2010)

ill talk to her thanks


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Great advice guys. I come in to check on something, and walk out with more knowledge.

Cheers!


----------



## Kmarrs (Apr 28, 2010)

Hey, just curious if I would have any troubles with silica sand plants and discus like, do you think I should have more than one substrate?


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I am just getting started with plants myself, but I just have them planted into the sand. No other substrate. I am dosing with metricide and will be getting EI dosing going soon. From what I have been told that will be enough


----------



## Kmarrs (Apr 28, 2010)

To the top!


----------



## Kmarrs (Apr 28, 2010)

To the top!


----------



## Kmarrs (Apr 28, 2010)

Updated new items I need


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

For fertz, look here:

http://store.aquafloranurseries.com/

I just ordered everything I needed, and delivered it cost me less than $50. Look at this thread for what you need:

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=997


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

I've got some brand new compressed CO2 setups. At the moment I have the 5 pound tanks and my shipment of 10 pound tanks and regulators should be arriving next week
________
Magic flight


----------



## Kmarrs (Apr 28, 2010)

Prices? On the kits


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

I've also got a 4 foot coralife fixture here http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1106

If you need new 6500K bulbs, I've got those too for the fixture at $15 each

PM sent
________
Roll a joint


----------



## Kmarrs (Apr 28, 2010)

I'll take that light for sure


----------

